# ants, ants, and more ants



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello all,

Summer and the warmer weather in Ontario has brought unwelcomed ants into our kitchen (and dog bowl).

Wondering if anyone has a good non-toxic solution for ridding us of these pests while not endangering Rio?

Any suggestions would be welcomed 

G


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Treetops,

We also had some ants in our new house just recently, we live on the west coast, we bought a ant trap called Terro 300 liquid ant killer, and that did the trick immediately (only took 3 days), the ants go into the trap and then bring the liquid poison to the ant colony killing all of them. We made sure we kept the ant trap away from Axel (put trap where most of the ants were congregating) Our ants were those really small ones that you can barely see, not sure what kind you have. Anyway's, our ant problem is now history!! Ok, good luck..


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper just eats them.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Raps I'm off to Home Depot armed with your advice ... thx.

Linescreamer ... wish we were so lucky


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bacon "plays" with ants (kills them) and but doesn't ever eat them unfortunately...

I have heard cinnamon repels ants. If you know where they're coming from, something I just read said to try to put a good amount near there. Doesn't get more natural than taht!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No ants inside my house, but plenty out in the yard. I am still working on that. I did read somewhere recently of another fairly natural solution if they are getting inside your house... If you can determine the area where they are getting in, you just lay down a line of table salt, and they will not cross it. I don't really know if it works or not, though.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for all the advice 

I washed the floors with a modest amount of vinegar and will lay some traps (underneath the hutch - out of harms way) - seems to have done the trick so far.

I did hear about the salt trick - not sure the reason why ... much like the striking postal works here in Canada, I did hear that they won't cross the line (of salt that is). ;D


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

No problem with ants but don't let a fly get in the house!!!! Morgan will tear the house down to catch one of those suckers.


----------

